# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Guys with mature hairlines

## yeahyeahyeah

As a norwood 2 it freaks me out, and often I seek real life examples to make me feel better, because it tells me that the mature hairline DOES exist - anyway here goes:

Jordan knight:




Now:







My hairline is like his.

Pierce Brosnan:



Now:






Anyway post away.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Mature hairlines, yeah right. Notice, how guys who are top models NEVER get "mature hairlines". They are NW1 for life. Mature hairline is just the nice way of saying "genetically inferior subhuman scum". I hate my life.


 I think both guys look great with a slightly "receeded" hairline.

Brosnan looks distinguished. 

If however he was NW6 bald. Different story.

Point of this thread is to SHOW that indeed guys receed a bit and it stops for ages.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> They look great, because they are beautiful and have perfect features. 99% of us aren't. 
> 
> Bruce Willis also looks great with his bald look, but Bruce Willis is only one among 7 billion people. 
> 
> What are your chances?


 Well thats it - there is nothing we can do.

TBH rather pierce brosnans hair, then NW6 , and I am sure it is the same for you too.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Mature hairlines, yeah right. Notice, how guys who are top models NEVER get "mature hairlines". They are NW1 for life. Mature hairline is just the nice way of saying "genetically inferior subhuman scum". I hate my life.


 You'd rather be some no name ass model who gets forgotten in a year (if that) than Pierce Brosnan?  You get crazier everyday, brah.

No contest. He's James Bond and they're insignificant pretty boys.  Clothes hang well on models.  B*tches hang well on Brosnan.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You'd rather be some no name ass model who gets forgotten in a year (if that) than Pierce Brosnan?  You get crazier everyday, brah.
> 
> No contest. He's James Bond and they're insignificant pretty boys.  Clothes hang well on models.  B*tches hang well on Brosnan.


 Thats a good point scorpion, they could have chosen a model with a straight hairline to play james bond, but they opted for pierce.

Irony is I am a big fan of james bond and loved his hairsyle.

****, ended up getting it!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This is his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> He was NW1 when he played Bond.


 Watch the world is not enough and die another day - he wasnt a NW1

----------


## ccmethinning

Daniel Craig NW 2.5-3


John Hamm NW 2


John Slattery (who is only 49) NW 3


Sean Connery NW 2.5


Mitt Romney NW2


Kiefer Sutherland NW 3.5

----------


## Davey Jones

> This is his wife:


 Let's be fair.  He married into a whole different situation:

----------


## ccmethinning

> John Hamm is NW1. Other guys have beautiful faces, but would look better as NW1.


 I disagree, Hamm is a NW2 with a classic "mature hairline".

----------


## jpm

> Mature hairlines, yeah right. Notice, how guys who are top models NEVER get "mature hairlines". They are NW1 for life. Mature hairline is just the nice way of saying "genetically inferior subhuman scum". I hate my life.


 I really wish you would stop going on about your NW1 model hairline.

99.9% of men aren't models and I doubt if you are model material whether you are NW1 or NW-1000!!!!

And besides you seem like the kind of shallow person who, even if they did have a NW1 hairline, would pick fault in some other aspect of your appearance!!

I don't mean to have a go, but its beginning to dick me off having to listen to you whinge about not having a NW1 hairline and not being a model and wanting to die because of it!!! It's pathetic. Yeah you haven't got a NW1 hairline like 99% of the rest of the adult male population, get over it and stop acting like an insecure child, you hair isn't even that bad anyway!!!!

You need counseling not hair loss products!!

----------


## jpm

> How should that bring any consolation? Women want to be with that 1% of top males. Every mans goal should be to become the top 1%.
> 
> I could become model looking if I had perfect hair line and got a few plastic surgeries, which I haven't done yet because I don't have the money. Then I would be happy.


 You think you behave like a ''normal'' person?? I pity you if you do.

You're insecure. being insecure will get you far fewer ladies than baldness.

And no women don't want to be with the top 1% of guys!! thats complete BS!! I've seen if from first hand experience!

----------


## 2020

> How should that bring any consolation? Women want to be with that 1% of top males. Every mans goal should be to become the top 1%.


 yes but only 1% of women are the 1%.... why the **** does it even matter? You trolling again?




> I could become model looking if I had perfect hair line and got a few plastic surgeries, which I haven't done yet because I don't have the money. Then I would be happy.


 no you won't but ok go ahead.....

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/

----------


## 2020

> For every awful plastic surgery there are 100 good ones. Those idiots did not study what is scientifically attractive and just went and got some huge implants or botox injections. That is the dumb way of doing it. The smart way is analyzing your flaws to maximum and doing a photoshop or 3D simulation of the ideal goal and then applying the golden ratio to measure everything and see that it fits perfectly, then going to the best doc in the field for the procedure. If you do it like that, you will get good results most likely. There is always risk, but those who don't risk, do not win.


 yeah that's what all those people thought.... you're just as obsessed about this shit as those celebrities were.





> This is not true. I have no problem getting average-to-cute girls. My girlfriend is what is considered to be above average and cute. I'm very confident, very competitive and very hateful towards those people who are not in my circle. This is due to me being insecure, yes, but it does not affect how women perceive me. On the opposite, they like this personality better, because I seem "strong".


 
nope, from the way you post, I'd say you're pretty pathetic.


Your problem is that you watch way too much American television....

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Anyway - lets carry on.

Matt Damon:

THEN



Now:



He looked better with a full head of hair, but with a slightly recessed hairline he looks more mature.

----------


## DAVE52

Matt Dmaon looks fine either way and he's 41 yrs old .

If he loses more hair then he can do this 

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/bald-...d-head-071911/

Why ?
Because no one cares

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Matt Dmaon looks fine either way and he's 41 yrs old .
> 
> If he loses more hair then he can do this 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/bald-...d-head-071911/
> 
> Why ?
> Because no one cares


 Dave what is your hairloss story?

----------


## DAVE52

This is me 
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=8147

i'm learning to accept the scar 
It's not bad 
It doesn't go from ear to ear and it isn't bad like some ive seen

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> This is his wife:
> 
> 
> 
> He was NW1 when he played Bond.


 Come on, you wouldn't hit that? I would.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Never realised, but Gary Oldman has one:





NOW:





I am starting to believe that the mature hairline myth is true.

All these guys with mature hairlines have one thing in common, their harline pattern is less edgy but sharp, and they have thick hair behind their hairline

----------


## alex123

The mature hairline thing isn't a myth. It's definitely true for some guys. The problem is you have no way of knowing whether you're just getting a mature hairline or whether it's the first stage in full blown baldness.

----------


## Tracy C

> The mature hairline thing isn't a myth. It's definitely true for some guys. The problem is you have no way of knowing whether you're just getting a mature hairline or whether it's the first stage in full blown baldness.


 The best way is to take good quality photos of your scalp every six months, focus attention on your vertex and mid-anterior regions.  That way you can spot the real problem if it starts as it starts.

----------

